# Dignified Ringtones



## erdavis (Sep 19, 2004)

I know that switching a phone to silent or using vibrate is the right thing to do, but unfortunately sometimes I need to hear my phone ringing. Sooner or later when you work in an office you not only hear your cellphone ringing but those of your colleagues on that 1 day when you forgot to switch it to vibrate.

So to avoid the embarassement of sharing with the world the wonderful "dance electronica" ringtone that comes as a defalt on my Verizon wireless phone I have chosen to replace it.

My goal is that I choose a ringtone that is less offensive than the one the phone defaults to.

So far I am trying this

https://www.nbsit.com/capefear.nsf/...a102eb0519c46882572c30059f823/$FILE/73787.mid

Yes, hardly great, but more stately than what I had.

Anyone suggest any tasteful ringtone sounds? My cellphone lets me upload any tone so sky is the limit.

I just need some suggestions.


----------



## A Questionable Gentleman (Jun 16, 2006)

The ringtone on my phone just sounds like a telephone ringing. You might try that.


----------



## Mark from Plano (Jan 29, 2007)

*I had the same issue.*

I couldn't find a basic "ring" that wasn't annoying. I didn't necessarily like the idea of a musical tone, but I finally went with a ring of Vivaldi's Four Seasons. Not necessarily discreet and I'm not sure I'll keep it, but it seemed less offensive than "Sexy Back".


----------



## larsrindsig (Dec 31, 2006)

A Questionable Gentleman said:


> The ringtone on my phone just sounds like a telephone ringing. You might try that.


So does mine. I did try out morse myself, once; it's relatively discreet and you can spell out dirty or otherwise amusing words and thus have your own private joke (well, yours and any surviving telegraphists present) :aportnoy: Still, telephone ring, I think is best.


----------



## Wayfarer (Mar 19, 2006)

My default ring is very old school, the sound of a real live "ring" like one used to hear 25 years ago.

I have an mp3 that starts off with the chorus from Down With The Sickness by Disturbed for when work calls (keep in mind I run a large healthcare campus, it struck me as funny on several levels). When my boss, the CEO, calls me on his cell, Boulevard of Broken Dreams from Greenday is the sampled mp3.

When my wife calls from home or her cell, Heaven from Los Lonely Boys.

When I get a text message or email, the old AOL, "You've got mail!" guy talks.

When in meetings, in public, etc., I hit my "Meeting" profile which puts everything to vibrate.

Interestingly enough, when I am in my vehicle and using the onboard Bluetooth, the custom ring tones still sound over my stereo.


----------



## Phinn (Apr 18, 2006)

Beethoven's Fifth. Now _that's_ old school.


----------



## The Gabba Goul (Feb 11, 2005)

My default ringtone is the Aqua Teen Hunger Force intro by Schooly D, if certain friends call me it's the theme to the Sopranos, if other friends call me it's the theme from Rocky (Gonna Fly Now)...if my mom calls me it's Ravel's Bolero (She listens to alot of classical music)...and if a certain lady friend of mine calls it's Miss Murder by AFI...

I dont find any of those to be the type of ringtone that would embarass me if my phone started ringing in a crouded area or whatever...


----------



## jml90 (Dec 7, 2005)

My default is switched between James Bond, Ric Flair, and Shawn Micheals, and sometimes Law and Order. When certain friends call me it's "Me so horny" or "Throw some D's".


----------



## jackmccullough (May 10, 2006)

I recall someone on this board changing his wife/girlfriend's ring tone to the fake orgasm audio from When Harry Met Sally. Not exactly dignified, but pretty good nonetheless. You might not want that going off in a meeting, I suppose.

My basic ringtone set includes a bunch of pretty unobtrusive tones. You want to stay away from the Sex and the City theme song. You probably also want to stay away from the default sound, because that will mark you as a rube who doesn't know how to change to a different ring tone. Also, if you must have an audible signal, keep the volume down.


----------



## JRR (Feb 11, 2006)

jackmccullough said:


> You probably also want to stay away from the default sound, because that will mark you as a rube who doesn't know how to change to a different ring tone.


I prefer the term Cell phone Luddite.

Who cares what ringtone, just use the default.


----------



## ar traveler (Mar 18, 2007)

I've used several "real" phone rings in the past, you can find many of them on various sites for free. The "Continental" was a particuarly nice one with the Euro style double ring. For a while I also had the 24 CTU phone ring (doo-doo-DOO-doo). It was mostly innocuous, unless someone who watches the show noticed it and would ask about it. My current one is a little more out there... Bananaphone by Raffi


----------



## Laxplayer (Apr 26, 2006)

I use the Beach Boys _Sloop John B._ (I wanna go home) for any business calls, _Lovesong_ from The Cure for my wife and _Kodachrom_e for my Paul Simon loving friend. I use _Where is My Mind?_ from the Pixies for all other calls.


----------



## rip (Jul 13, 2005)

My phone for Europe, a Siemens, has a vibrate mode that will literally lift you out of your chair without making a single sound, other than your startled cry. If it's on the table, it dances all over the place (seriously, I've seen it move from the middle of a fairly large table all the way to the edge, then over onto the floor). There's no possibility of missing calls with that phone! I would love to have that on my Verizon Krazr, which I spent all of one day programming different rings for different folks, so I could choose which ones to ignore without looking at my phone (talk about having way too much time on my hands). The problem is now I can't remember who's on what ringtone.


----------



## Bob Loblaw (Mar 9, 2006)

I have been using the theme to The Infinite Mind https://lcmedia.com/


----------



## BertieW (Jan 17, 2006)

Have you heard A.T.H.F. by Dangerdoom? I bet you'd like it.



The Gabba Goul said:


> My default ringtone is the Aqua Teen Hunger Force intro by Schooly D, if certain friends call me it's the theme to the Sopranos, if other friends call me it's the theme from Rocky (Gonna Fly Now)...if my mom calls me it's Ravel's Bolero (She listens to alot of classical music)...and if a certain lady friend of mine calls it's Miss Murder by AFI...
> 
> I dont find any of those to be the type of ringtone that would embarass me if my phone started ringing in a crouded area or whatever...


----------



## erdavis (Sep 19, 2004)

The Gabba Goul said:


> My default ringtone is the Aqua Teen Hunger Force intro by Schooly D, if certain friends call me it's the theme to the Sopranos, if other friends call me it's the theme from Rocky (Gonna Fly Now)...if my mom calls me it's Ravel's Bolero (She listens to alot of classical music)...and if a certain lady friend of mine calls it's Miss Murder by AFI...
> 
> I dont find any of those to be the type of ringtone that would embarass me if my phone started ringing in a crouded area or whatever...


Ahhh, to be young again. Admire your courage. Any of those play on my phone and that would be the end of me at work.


----------



## hopkins_student (Jun 25, 2004)

I have a normal ring for everybody but my fiance, who has been assigned a double ring.


----------



## CCabot (Oct 4, 2006)

A Questionable Gentleman said:


> The ringtone on my phone just sounds like a telephone ringing. You might try that.


Same here, but then I find all ringtones to be incredibly obnoxious.


----------



## The Gabba Goul (Feb 11, 2005)

BertieW said:


> Have you heard A.T.H.F. by Dangerdoom? I bet you'd like it.


Whoever dont like it can suck his straw...it's hot pink...

LMAO...

that's actually a really hot track...but then again I liked just about anything from The Mouse and The Mask...


----------



## Good Old Sledge (Jun 13, 2006)

My Old Kentucky Home. Particularly apt this time of year.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

...how about a robust klaxon alert tone? That would certainly get the blood flowing and have all the old SAC crew dogs lacing their boots and scrambling for their aircraft!


----------



## 16128 (Feb 8, 2005)

All These Things That I've Done, by the Killers. And assorted 80s new wave.

How does one get a song from an internet file onto the phone? See, I AM a Luddite.


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

A Questionable Gentleman said:


> The ringtone on my phone just sounds like a telephone ringing. You might try that.


My phone sounds like a regular telephone ring.It stands out as being different from the rest.


----------



## Wayfarer (Mar 19, 2006)

Howard said:


> My phone sounds like a regular telephone ring.It stands out as being different from the rest.


Howard, are you allowed to have your phone on at your new job?


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

Wayfarer said:


> Howard, are you allowed to have your phone on at your new job?


You could but I try to keep it on silent so it doesn't disrupt my work.


----------



## Wayfarer (Mar 19, 2006)

Howard said:


> You could but I try to keep it on silent so it doesn't disrupt my work.


Really? They have no problem with people interacting with the public and taking phone calls? Interesting.


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

Wayfarer said:


> Really? They have no problem with people interacting with the public and taking phone calls? Interesting.


Co-Workers do it all the time there but I don't want to do it way too much cause I have to continue with the cart collecting and I don't want the supervisor to see that I'm lazy so I keep it on silent if possible.


----------



## Wayfarer (Mar 19, 2006)

Howard said:


> Co-Workers do it all the time there but I don't want to do it way too much cause I have to continue with the cart collecting and *I don't want the supervisor to see that I'm lazy* so I keep it on silent if possible.


So you're hiding the fact you're lazy? :icon_smile:


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

Wayfarer said:


> So you're hiding the fact you're lazy? :icon_smile:


Yeah a little lazy,I'm starting to pick up some of the habits from my co-workers over at Pathmark.It's a monkey see monkey do effect.


----------

